# Florida Catfish Tournaments



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a link to the Apalachicola flathead catfish tournament trail. 
http://www.floridacatfishclassic.com/


There is also a tournament in blountstown on May 25 and 26. It is NOT a part of the tournament trail, but is pretty much the same as all the other tournaments. Hope to see some fellow PFF members at these events. :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Here's a link to the Apalachicola flathead catfish tournament trail.
> http://www.floridacatfishclassic.com/
> 
> 
> There is also a tournament in blountstown on May 25 and 26. It is NOT a part of the tournament trail, but is pretty much the same as all the other tournaments. Hope to see some fellow PFF members at these events. :thumbsup:


You know ill be there slinging them flats


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's the payouts for tomorrows tournament.
Big fish
1st- $1000
2nd- $700
3rd- $500
4th- $400

Non Flathead
1st- $100

Most poundage 
1st- $100


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Here's the payouts for tomorrows tournament.
> Big fish
> *1st- $1000
> 2nd- $700
> ...



Hmm looks like I'm gonna be needing at-least 1st 2end and third place and possibly most poundage:yes: since the last tournament in April I missed 4th place by 1 pound and most poundage by less than 10lbs


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

skiff89_jr said:


> Here's the payouts for tomorrows tournament.
> Big fish
> 1st- $1000
> 2nd- $700
> ...



Well i'll get fourth and biggest non flathead and we'll just bring all the money home to the PFF lol :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Well i'll get fourth and biggest non flathead and we'll just bring all the money home to the PFF lol :thumbup:


Ha that would be funny


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Tournament #2 of the florida catfish trail is soon approaching. Time to clean the reels and catch up on bait :thumbsup:


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Good Luck to all of the PFF guy's and gal's. It's looks like they are getting alot of rain from the storm.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, maybe one of us PFF members will bring some money home. The river reading looks like it should be straightened back out by friday! http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=tae&gage=blof1


----------

